# Illustrator - Flagge erstellen (Muster biegen)



## mariomartic (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte eine Zielflagge für ein Logo im illustrator 10 erstellen. Nur bring ich es nicht fertig, das muster zu verbiegen. Habe schon über Objekt --> Verzerrungshülle alles versucht.....und auch mit dem Gitter-Werkzeug...es verbiegt mir nur den rahmen (also das objekt)...aber die füllung bleibt.....wie bring ich es fertig, das muster auch zu verbiegen?

bitte helft mir, weiss nicht mehr weiter.....

vielen dank im voraus

seven


----------



## Hercules (8. Dezember 2003)

Weenn das Muster aus Vektoren besteht, dann kannst due deine Grafik komplett in Pfade umwandeln und dann verbielen. Ist das Muster jedoch aus Pixeln, dann wirst du in Illustrator keine guten Möglichkeiten zum Verbiegen haben.


----------



## mariomartic (9. Dezember 2003)

ich habe einfach ein quadrat gemacht und dann eine illustrator füllmethode verwendet.....jetzt ist die frage, wie wandle ich das ganze in pfade um? also ich kann ja den punkt unter text (in pfade umwandeln) logischerweise nicht verwenden...wie gehe ich also vor, um die füllmethode in pfade umzuwandeln?

vielen dank


----------



## mariomartic (9. Dezember 2003)

habe es rausgefunden....objekt markieren und dann

Objekt --> Erweitern (Fläche + Kontur)

danach kann man es verbiegen oder was auch immer....trotzdem danke


----------



## moeeeee (3. Mai 2004)

na prima....ich hab noch den illustrator 9.0 und da gibts die funktion "erweitern" noch nich.....wo find ich das denn im 9.0?...Ich such mir schon seit stunden den a***** ab


----------

